# touring cycle



## neilw (7 Sep 2008)

steel framed touring cycle
59-62cm frame
70c wheels
must be capable of carrying camping gear loads
good condition
cheshire, merseyside or north wales area


----------



## Dayvo (7 Sep 2008)

You didn't say what your budget is, and presumably you're looking for a second-hand bike.

However, have a look at these and see if they meet your criteria!

http://www.evanscycles.com/categories/complete-bikes/touring-bikes

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...lth-Black-BRAND-NEW-CANCELLED-ORDER-17386.htm

http://www.dawescycles.com/dawes/touring-bikes.htm


----------



## norfolkgrog (7 Sep 2008)

Hi neilw I can recommend the Dawes super galaxy its a great bike!!!!


----------



## neilw (7 Sep 2008)

Thanks for replies,

I was looking at used but I want something in good condition not a cheap and nasty. I'm prepared to pay a fair price for a good example.


----------



## JohnThac (25 Sep 2008)

Hi Neilw, I have a Koga Miyata World Traveller I am thinking of selling but this may not suit as it is 26'' wheels (by far the best bet if you are getting off the beaten track). Will carry the world and your mother-in-law without any problems on and off the beaten track. It is medium size, though at 5'9'' I am glad I did not get the larger size - so should suit anyone 5'7" to 6'2".
2007 model and I have done 3 long hauls on it without any issues. I paid £1,300 for it so cannot sell for silly money as it is still in perfect condition.

John.


----------

